#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-02
<DoubleB> Hello all.
<az7> hey hey
<DoubleB> sup
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-03
<kwadroke> where does logging go to now days?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-06
<rangerboy> pretty rowdy bunch tonight...
 * Ahmuck moving to NW AR in May !
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-01-30
<waynew> good evening
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-01-30
<TommyT> Greetings, Ladies, Gentlemen and Bots!
<TommyT> Anybody here using a Raspberry Pi?
<TommyT> (Or maybe one of you bots IS a Raspberry Pi. :-)
